# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Мертвые души

## Арина

Прошу вас, скажите куда падает ударение в следующих именах: 
Феодулия Собакевич
Фемистоклюс
Алкид
Павлушка
Митяй
Миняй 
(«Мертвые души»)

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Феод*у*лия Собак*е*вич
Фемистоклюс -- не знаю
Алк*и*д
Павл*у*шка
Мит*я*й
Мин*я*й

----------


## Lampada

Я бы сказала _Фемистоклюс_.

----------


## Арина

Спасибо!

----------


## adoc

Как перевёл на русский один знакомый американец "Души дали дуба"

----------


## Оля

> Я бы сказала _Фемистоклюс_.

 Нет. Фемист*о*клюс.
Был такой греческий полководец - Фемист*о*кл.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Я бы сказала _Фемистоклюс_.   Нет. Фемист*о*клюс.
> Был такой греческий полководец - Фемист*о*кл.

 Не буду спорить. Мне показалось, что ударение просится здесь на последний слог.

----------


## Арина

А «Коробочка»?

----------


## Lampada

Кор*о*бочка

----------


## Alware

Блин Гоголь навыдумывал фамилий и имён а вы теперь голову ломаете  ::

----------


## Арина

> Блин Гоголь навыдумывал фамилий и имён а вы теперь голову ломаете

 Но стоит труда   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Блин, Гоголь навыдумывал фамилий и имён,  а вы теперь голову ломаете

 А то блин по имени Гоголь получается, однако.

----------


## Ljosha

> Блин Гоголь навыдумывал фамилий и имён а вы теперь голову ломаете

 А он ничего не навыдумывал. Имена все реальные.

----------


## Арина

Кифа Мокиевич
Мокий Кифович  ::

----------


## Оля

К*и*фа М*о*киевич
М*о*кий К*и*фович 
P.S. Насчет "Кифа" я не уверена, такого имени вообще нет)) Но я бы сделала ударение на первый слог.

----------


## Ljosha

> К*и*фа М*о*киевич
> М*о*кий К*и*фович 
> P.S. Насчет "Кифа" я не уверена, такого имени вообще нет)) Но я бы сделала ударение на первый слог.

 Есть. Это из Библии. Это имя апостола Петра на его родном языке, арамейском. Кифа - это по-арамейски "камень", в переводе на греческий "петрос", откуда идёт русская форма "Пётр".

----------


## Арина

Тентетников
Вишнепокромов
Бетрищев
Скудронжогло  ::

----------


## Арина

А следующее из Дворянского гнезда:
Калитина
Пестова
Гедеоновский
Лаврецкий
Глафира
Коробьина
Огаркова
Апраксия

----------


## Alware

> Тент*е*тников
> Вишнепокр*о*мов
> Бетр*и*щев
> Скудронж*о*гло*

 *ИМХО

----------


## Оля

Тент*е*тников
Вишнепокр*о*мов
Бетр*и*щев
Ск*у*дронж*о*гло или Ск*у*дронжогл*о*

----------


## Оля

Кал*и*тина
П*е*ст*о*ва (возможны два варианта)
Геде*о*новский
Лавр*е*цкий
Глаф*и*ра
Кор*о*бьина
Ог*а*ркова
Апр*а*ксия

----------


## Арина

::

----------


## Alware

Оля  ::   
I shouldn't have doubted!

----------


## Арина

Марфа Тимофеевна П*е*ст*о*ва. Которое ударение чаще?

----------


## Alware

> Марфа Тимофеевна П*е*стова. Которое ударение чаще?

----------


## Арина

> Originally Posted by Арина  Марфа Тимофеевна П*е*стова. Которое ударение чаще?

   ::   ::

----------


## Ljosha

> Ск*у*дронж*о*гло или Ск*у*дронжогл*о*

 Напомнило фамилию уголовника "Железогло", который года три-четыре назад сбежал из "Бутырок" еще с двумя зеками. Он, кажется, был уроженец Молдовы. А какого происхождения такие фамилии? Это часом не смесь с тюркским словом "оглы" ("сын")? В Молдове вообще гагаузы есть.

----------


## Alware

> Он, кажется, был уроженец Молдовы..

 Cовершенно верно. Италийские корни. Отсюда и ударение.  ::

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by Ljosha  Он, кажется, был уроженец Молдовы..   Cовершенно верно. Италийские корни. Отсюда и ударение.

 Кстати, вспомнил, как была фамилия его подельника - Безотечество. Все дикторы улыбались, когда вели репортажи про этот побег и их поиск. Надо же такие яркие фамилии подобрались... Хотя сами эти товарищи были отнюдь не юмористы, конечно. Отпетые уголовники. 
А, кстати, Железогло действительно гагаузская фамилия.

----------

